# Stuartgranti or not need opinions



## eoconnor (Nov 24, 2006)

This fish was sold to me as a Stuartgranti Hansbaenschi Red Shoulder.....

Any comments?










Cheers,
Eric


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Looks like one to me!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

how big is he? Looks kinda funny but might be because he is overgrown


----------



## eoconnor (Nov 24, 2006)

He's probably right around 5 inches.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

My Red Shoulder looks like that but mines alot deeper blue than that.


----------

